# small camper or motor home



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking for something we can drive or tow and pull our small boat behind. Something inexpensive with out to much damage or serious work to do. Cosmetic is no biggie but rot or water damage is not an option. Let us know what you have. We are not picky on size as we have had a trailer of 23'' and one of 27'' with slides. We are located in the Houston area zip code is 77459 if the trailer motorhome sounds right we will take a look


----------

